# Anyone have morning sickness at 5 weeks?



## jewels23

hi 

i just started to feel icky this morning. im 5 weeks today. 

i ate my usual bowl of cherrios and then i was ok till i started my yogurt then i started to feel icky. 

i still feel ikcy like i have to throw up pretty bad. 

am i the only crazy one that has had it happen this early?

thanks


----------



## Sparx

Nope, I've had morning sickness from about two days after I took my test! The best thing I've found is to eat little and often, and Polo mints are my life saver! Also I find water is the best thing to drink.

If it makes you feel sick, don't eat it! I have gone from craving chicken to finding it absolutely vile!!!


----------



## Janiepops

I started feeling sick bang on 5 weeks, hit me like a tonne of bricks when I was out food shopping. But it didn't really come back to heavily until today :( The poor customers at my work must've been wondering what the hell was going on I was pulling some right faces lol

I second the above, just avoid everything that gives you the boak. Right now all I want is baked potatoes, crisps, and pretty much anything salty, sweet stuff is a no no!!!


----------



## Shady_R

I have had morning sickness since 4 weeks, have felt rotten since about the day I was due af. I try to aoid the foods that make me feel sick, but it dont really help as I feel sick as soon as I wake up in the morning lol......

Im hoping its going to go when I get to the second tri like it has done with my other pregnancies.....


----------



## Amos2009

Nope- no sickness yet. I'm sure it's lurking right around the corner though- didn't hit me til 6 weeks last time. Just think- it doesn't last forever and you WILL get through it :hugs:


----------



## Kitty23

I got mine from 4 weeks :( its terrible, being sick all throught the day 10-15 times at least xxx


----------



## Twinmad

Me neither :nope: and i'm a wee bit sad and hoping I get it. I know that sounds strange but this is my first pregnancy and I really want to experience EVERYTHING... i'm 5wks and all i have are sore (.)(.), bloatedness and cramping, which are all my normal :af: signs anyway, nothing to convince me that i'm preggers :cry:


----------



## Amos2009

Twinmad said:


> Me neither :nope: and i'm a wee bit sad and hoping I get it. I know that sounds strange but this is my first pregnancy and I really want to experience EVERYTHING... i'm 5wks and all i have are sore (.)(.), bloatedness and cramping, which are all my normal :af: signs anyway, nothing to convince me that i'm preggers :cry:

I am right there with you Twin...as crazy as it sounds, I would feel better with some sickness!! :wacko:


----------



## debgreasby

I gagged when i was brushing my teeth this morning, thought i was gonna :sick:

Never had that before, it's quite exciting.


----------



## Beautywithin

i started feeling sick at about 6 then had terrible sickness from 8-19 weeks 

lets hope you dont have to suffer to much x


----------



## cantwait4bump

I have been sick (feeling and actually puking) since 4+ weeks which has been getting progressively worse been trying to think of it as postive as 1st pregnancy after 6 years TTC :happydance::happydance:

Have tried all the remedies suggested:
Ginger - don't work
Eating before getting out of bed - don't work feel sick as soon as eyes open
Elderflower cordial - No
Eating little and often - helps a little 

Today I have bought anti travel sickness wrist bands which actually seem to be working :thumbup:


----------



## mummy2boys

no sickness for me yet but im sure it will show its head soon - with my other 2 sickness had started by 5 weeks and im now 5+3(or+4). sooo just waiting?!?


----------



## divine_kyrie

I started feeling sick at 3 weeks. It was one of the 1st signs I had that I might be pregnant.


----------



## mandylou

I found out that i was pregnant because i was being sick! they thought it was a tummy bug at first, when i got the results from the blood test, i found out i was 5/6 weeks. so yeah i started morning sickness around the same time as you. I'm 15 weeks now, and its just beginning to stop :D


----------



## Natika

Hello,
I started feeling nauseated @ 4 weeks - progressed to 5 weeks vomiting at least 12 times aday - its horrible considering work are starting to give me pressure about time off work - even though I have 3 weeks sick leave - Today have started feeling like I am getting the flu with a stuffy runny nose and bit of a temp - dont even know if this due to a bug or a bub lol - I certainly feel your pain though


----------



## Ria_Rose

I thought I was going to get it bad this time as last week it started with vengance, stopped friday and came back yesterday :/ Think its worse when I haven't eatten, so have to force myself otherwise it gets worse. Which is tricky when you don't fancy anything.

lol, been having mashed potatoe for breakfast

Haven't thrown up thou, so I really feel forthose of you who have.

Mummy2boys- maybe it's a girl this time? Wonder if there is anything in that thing about MS.


----------



## quail

i started with ms at 5 weeks im now 7+ weeks and i feel terrible sometimes i wish i could actually be sick as mabye then i would feel better but i just have to eat what i fancy ,and it helps a bit.xx


----------

